# HELP! Can't remove plastic smell in cooler!



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok, I am now frustrated. I bought a Coleman cooler a few weeks back and NOTHING I seem to do can get rid of that plastic smell.

I have:

- Washed out inside with Polmolive dish soap
- Washed out with baking soda & water.
- Left plate of dry baking soda in closed cooler for 4 days
- Left tons of cedar sheets in closed cooler for days.
- Left open outside all day.

Still has plastic odor!!!

Any other drastic measures I can take? I remember someone saying to wash out with bleach, but I have to say I am hesitant to use bleach - wouldn't that leave a bleach smell? Anyone tried this w/ any success? Pls help!! 

Thanks - Smokem


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Maybe you just have a really good sniffer for plastics. On my largest cooler I didn't do a third of what you did - just a quick spray out. When I open it I'm just greeted with cigar/cedar smells. Smokes all taste and smell like they are suppose to.
Seriously though - some people are just more sensitive to certain smells - and this could be yours. I'd go ahead a load it up anyway after what all you have done.

Ron


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Vanilla extract.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

The only thing I would recommend is to let the cedar and the cigars do their thing. Cedar will make it's mark over time.
I would refrain from using a lot of chemicals as there is a possibility that you will foul the inside of your cooler with that stuff. Plastic will absorb that stuff and it may screw with your smokes.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I myself would not use bleach. Sounds like you have done most of what I would do. I would leave it open out side for a few days to really air out and call it good. 

And maybe have someone else smell it for you and see what they pick up. You might be so worried about the smell that your brain is telling you it is a lot stronger then it is. I know that happens to me on things.



Stacey


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I had the same problem with my coolerdor and my wine coolerdor. After i filled it up with spanish cedar and cigars the smells soon went away. No plastic taste was detected when i smoked them. Good luck.

Cigar_Joel


----------



## Okee (Mar 31, 2005)

I had the same problem. Put the cooler in the sun for two days with the lid opened. Also angle it so the suns rays hit the inside well. This worked great for removing all of the plastic smells.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

After the cleanings you have given it, sit it out in the sun for a few days open. Then like it has been mentioned above pickup some empty cigar boxes and sit them inside open as well. Close it up and forget about it for a week or two. When you open it up, you will be pleasently surprised.  

No plastic smell. Nice Cedar smell.


----------



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

smokemifyagotem said:


> Any other drastic measures I can take? I remember someone saying to wash out with bleach, but I have to say I am hesitant to use bleach - wouldn't that leave a bleach smell? Anyone tried this w/ any success? Pls help!!
> 
> Thanks - Smokem


I put about a cup of bleach in mine when I purchased it a few months back. Along with about 3 gallons of water. I then washed it out with dawn or some other dishsoap. (I do not that think the following had an effect it is just what I did.) I then ran a salt test. After the salt test I placed my empty cigar boxes (4 of them) in there and waited a couple of days to check to see if the humity had dropped to 70% it had and I filled one of the previously empty boxes with all the cigars I had. I now have about 2 boxes of cigars in there. I have no plastic smell and no humidity issues.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

I think tedwj has an adequate answer. The low concentration of clorine in the diluted mixture will not be strong enougn to damage the plastic. After you use the dilute, let the cooler sit open for a couple of days. In the sunlight would be even better. Clorine is a naturally decaying compound that will loose effectiveness and odor quickly when used in in small amounts, especially in sunlight (think about always having to keep clorine in your pool). The plastic inside of coolers should be food grade plastics that are made to stand up to the use of clorine, since clorine is used as a disinfective everyday in the food industry. I would recommend re-washing the cooler after it sits open, to get rid of any dust or powder residue (there should not be any if you use liquid bleach, but why chance it!)


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

It's the same as a new car smell, just the plastics outgassing. Set it in the sun for awhile, should help speed up the process, then load 'er up with cigars and cedar, the smell should be gone after some time, and all you will be able to smell is the sweet smell of cigars. :w


----------

